# Help code Urine Cath, HCPCS code and modifier



## priceless (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi, I need help coding this.
Level 4 office visit done on a 11 month female. Chief complaint of on and off fever. Sisiter with H/O UTI. Urine cath was done to take urine sample.
Notes read 'urine catheterization done at visit to obtain urine'
There was nothing else written regarding the cath .
Should I bill the following?
insertion 51702 
HCPCS A4351 
99214 - 25
Does the Hcpcs need a modifier. 
Insurance is MassHealth.

Thanks you so much in advance for any response.


----------



## TammyHF (Jun 16, 2015)

Does the patient have commercial or Medicare insurance?


----------



## a.renee86 (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi! I would query the provider and clarify if he did the cath only to obtain a urine sample. If it was an "in 'n' out" cath for sample, I would use P9612.


----------



## Amcilwain (May 24, 2018)

*still looking*

I know this is an old post. but i was hoping to see if any clarification has happened since then. I was reading an article that said only use if PT has medicare. So I am not sure how to properly use this code.


----------

